# BLCK Vapour - Something for the DIY Connoisseur



## Richio (2/10/17)

Dark Chocolate (MF)
Coffee (MF)
Honeydew melon (MF)
Mango (MF)
Nectarine (MF)
Pineapple (MF)
Watermelon (MF)

* - CLICK HERE FOR AWESOMENESS IN A BOTTLE -*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/10/17)

thanks @Richio!!! Our prayers have been answered!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick (2/10/17)

Ah man @Richio I've looking forward to these for (nearly) forever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (2/10/17)

For this coffee one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio (2/10/17)

Hi @Patrick 
These are definitely worth the wait. I was surprised by how potent they are. Let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/10/17)

Patrick said:


> For this coffee one.



Recipe marked as private...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Recipe marked as private...?



I am busy vaping this one with MF Coffee. You will die!!!! Stunner!!!


----------



## Patrick (2/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Recipe marked as private...?



Sorry, try again. I think it's the same as yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/10/17)

How does the MF Pineapple rate?
Pineapple pineapple or more pina coolada-ish?
I need a good pineapple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/17)

Thank you @Richio. You are a champion!

No coffee as good as MF's one. Marietta - The Coffee Vape of your Dreams, which @Patrick and @Rude Rudi refer to above, is awesome. 
I have been playing around with more simple mixes too:

2% MF Coffee + 2% FA Fresh Cream = a light, yet robust coffee for all day vaping.
2% MF Coffee + 1% FLV Cream = a tad sweeter and more nuanced filter coffee.
2% MF Coffee + 6% RF Aged Bourbon Cream = bliss, with a more roasted aspect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Patrick (2/10/17)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Richio. You are a champion!
> 
> No coffee as good as MF's one. Marietta - The Coffee Vape of your Dreams, which @Patrick and @Rude Rudi refer to above, is awesome.
> I have been playing around with more simple mixes too:
> ...



Sounds brilliant @Andre and I cannot wait. That 2% is undiluted I take it? I see that some prefer to dilute MF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/17)

Patrick said:


> Sounds brilliant @Andre and I cannot wait. That 2% is undiluted I take it? I see that some prefer to dilute MF.


Yip, undiluted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (2/10/17)

Now I really need to place an order 

Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/10/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> How does the MF Pineapple rate?
> Pineapple pineapple or more pina coolada-ish?
> I need a good pineapple


I could not find anything with a quick search - other than just one not so complimentary remark. Decided not to get it in the end. If you do get it, please share your impressions.
Have read good things about the Dark Chocolate, Watermelon and Nectarine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (2/10/17)

From the single flavour mix which I made, it tastes like an almost ripe pineapple (after a week steep). I will let it steep further and see what comes out of it as I'm also on the search for the perfect pineapple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/10/17)

Richio said:


> From the single flavour mix which I made, it tastes like an almost ripe pineapple (after a week steep). I will let it steep further and see what comes out of it as I'm also on the search for the perfect pineapple.


thanks keep us posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

Oh my gosh, this looks very exciting and i have not yet begun DIY !

@Rude Rudi , is this the coffee that will make us a great authentic coffee vape?

Well done @Richio !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, this looks very exciting and i have not yet begun DIY !
> 
> @Rude Rudi , is this the coffee that will make us a great authentic coffee vape?
> 
> Well done @Richio !



Indeed @Silver. I am vaping this at the moment and it is superb. This is, by far, the most authentic coffee available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Indeed @Silver. I am vaping this at the moment and it is superb. This is, by far, the most authentic coffee available.



Thanks @Rude Rudi 
This is music to my ears!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

